# rims is to tires is to my 70



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

i have a 1955 john deere 70 with 38x12 rims on it. i bought some brand new 15.5 firestones for it. when we tore the old tires off i found one rim badly rotted. locally there is a guy selling a set of 38x16 double bevel rims. anybody know if those 16s will work with my new 15.5s on my old JD70? any input would be helpful


----------

